# Request for info Lawn Rov'r



## JoeTaylor (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen or know anything about Lawn Rov'r brand lawn tractor? Only thing I can find is manufacutered by Heilman Enterprises, Mishawaka, Indiana. They were in business 1971 - 1989. I don't even know the year of this one. The motor is not original as it is a 92. Alot of my searches come back to my posts on various forums asking for info.

Well if you do know anything about this please email me [email protected] thanks so much for any help you can provide.

Joe


----------

